# Lloyd's Ridge question



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Thinking about making a trip to Lloyd's ridge mid to late spring weather window dependant. Should we wait until the currents are really favorable like an eddy or does the ledge always have an upwelling current that can hold fish all the time?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

current and water quality definitely helps...but there's not too much pressure out there. it's a haul.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea I know it's a long ride. Got a friend of a friend that's been and said they were working a temperature brake and went through 60 ballyhoo in 30 minutes. And another friend of a friend that had a triple of 100lb yellowfin hit the spread at once


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

check images before you go that far. you might just find beautiful cobalt blue empty water. early season it better to stay closer in my opinion because everything seems to be moving back in. We hooked a really nice blue a couple of years back within 50 miles of Destin in early May.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lloyds ridge is one of the spots like the double nipple where the bottom contour doesn't really create enough break in surface currents or provide any real structure for pelagics. If there isn't a rip, debris field or something holding fish there, I would personally just fish closer spots. Too many fish are caught much closer and with more consistency.

That's just my thoughts. You may go out there and smash em.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

What about that bouy that's out towards the ridge (42039). I have always thought about hitting it from PCB but, we end up at the spur. Long way with nothing else to fish until you get back to the wings or squiggles.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

heck yea. long term FAD. I have seen big mahi and a blue marlin caught off a black five gallon bucket however they pulled the blue off cuz somebody forgot to snap the swivel. I always look twice now.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*We used to fish it when..*

things started slowing down for the normal day-trip range , usually just after the PBGFC Int'l tourney... Always liked "seeing" that place, and always caught a decent fish there, including my best Blue back in '93... The bottom is sloped about 45degrees, so the upwelling was usually a bit east and south of the actual top of the ridge...If I remember right , it drops a mile in depth across a surface mile for aro 30 miles or so....
BTW, if you see a big yellowfin with a 6" poorly placed gaff sticking out of it , It's likely mine!...That is from before we adopted the "in one eye, out the other " rule for yellowfin...
Good memories of some fine trips! Thanks for jogging them...


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Scout800 said:


> What about that bouy that's out towards the ridge (42039). I have always thought about hitting it from PCB but, we end up at the spur. Long way with nothing else to fish until you get back to the wings or squiggles.


Yea the weather buoy is feast or famine. For us we didn't have much success out of it last year. Probably went 5 times and caught a 25lb wahoo and a 20lb dolphin on separate trips. We hooked a sailfish on the same trip we caught the dolphin but it threw the hook.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Worn Out said:


> things started slowing down for the normal day-trip range , usually just after the PBGFC Int'l tourney... Always liked "seeing" that place, and always caught a decent fish there, including my best Blue back in '93... The bottom is sloped about 45degrees, so the upwelling was usually a bit east and south of the actual top of the ridge...If I remember right , it drops a mile in depth across a surface mile for aro 30 miles or so....
> BTW, if you see a big yellowfin with a 6" poorly placed gaff sticking out of it , It's likely mine!...That is from before we adopted the "in one eye, out the other " rule for yellowfin...
> Good memories of some fine trips! Thanks for jogging them...


What time of year did y'all generally go?


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is a very interesting thread. I've always wondered what was out at the ridge too, since we've had the range to get out there. There were always better places to fish between here and there like Chris said, so we never decided to venture out that far.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*The PBGFC tourney...*

Is right around July 4th weekend.. about two weeks after that things would seem to slow down in the normal day trip ,range, so Mid July to mid sept. The Big blue was in late may trolling home from Key West..... I always wondered who Lloyd was... Figured out who "Sigsbee" of the "Sigsbee Deep" a bit west of there was after a bit ..


syrupdawg said:


> What time of year did y'all generally go?


----------



## AdrenalinJunkie (Jun 23, 2014)

We have fished there several times. It's best when the current is pushing SE to NW. One year during the MBGFC Memorial Day tournament we released a blue, and hooked a 2nd blue 5 minutes later. It can be hot out there.


----------

